# Our fair results



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Even though the judge wasnt an official judge i still had a great time. My Milker Addison placed 3rd in the Aop class right behind two saanen does. My dry yearling RG placed 2nd in a class of 11, my 3 babies ( Elli, Ariel, Spritz ) placed 2nd, 3rd and 4th in a class of eight in their name order. My dry yearling AOP doe placed first in her class of nine and was Junior Champion doe. In Dam and daughter i placed 1st, in best 3 does i placed 2nd. And in showmanship i placed 3rd. In showmanship the judge said that i was by far the best showman but lacked a little confidence in the questions. Guess there is always next year.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow great job! Showing goats is my favorite sport! (If it can be counted as that...)  I adore it so much. And it is always better with a few pretty blue ribbons to come home with....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good job!!


----------

